# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  Invalid Object Name Error

## Nicholas J

How to solve this error?



```

Msg 208, Level 16, State 1, Line 1
Invalid object name tbl_Yeartodate_Value. 



```

----------


## ted

The main reasons for this error are:
1. Wrong table name in the query
2. Database name and schema name are not mentioned in along with table name
*
Solution:* Please check the table name in the query and mention the database name and schema name along with the table names in the SQL query. For ex: select * from MESQLDBM.dbo.Alert

----------

